
Ask HN: How Do You Focus? - RyanShook
What is your ideal focused work setup? What prerequisites do you have before you can start focused work?
======
sandreas
I personally often use this technique: [https://azeria-labs.com/the-
importance-of-deep-work-the-30-h...](https://azeria-labs.com/the-importance-
of-deep-work-the-30-hour-method-for-learning-a-new-skill/)

